# Need Denon RC 883 remote for AVR 3802



## etcarroll (Mar 17, 2008)

Anybody have one of these, or the RC 884, they want to part with?

Gene


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

You could throw up a post in the classifieds with 'WTB Denon RC883 or RC884 Remote' in the title. Maybe you'll get better noticed there. :dontknow: Looked on eBay and didn't see any there either.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

You could contact Denon tech support as well as I am sure they would be willing to sell you a replacement. Though I would spend that money on a harmony or entry level URC product and make control of the entire system easier.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

nholmes1 said:


> You could contact Denon tech support as well as I am sure they would be willing to sell you a replacement. Though I would spend that money on a harmony or entry level URC product and make control of the entire system easier.


I agree with going with a Harmony or something else. A repalcement remote for that (just guessing) would be in the $80-$100 ballpark.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Actually from past experience I would say 40-60 but still more than I would spend.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

nholmes1 said:


> Actually from past experience I would say 40-60 but still more than I would spend.


They can very greatly from AVR to AVR i know a replacement for my 3808 is like $80 and for the Marantz my brother has is like $100. Price will very greatly depending upon the make and model.:T


----------



## etcarroll (Mar 17, 2008)

My prolem with the Harmony is that I dont think it will access the setup menu.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Thats why I recommend a URC based remote, the MX-450 is easy to program and definitely can access the setup menu.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

etcarroll said:


> My prolem with the Harmony is that I dont think it will access the setup menu.


I'm not sure that is true, i can access my OSD from my cable TV box remote but there is a learning curve to know what buttons do what. Also i find it easier just to pick up the AVR's remote when i have to dig around in the menu.


----------

